#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Здоровье >  > > >  >  >  Тибетский доктор из Дхарамсалу Намгьял Кусар в Москве

## Нико

Опытный доктор, лечит иглоукалыванием и тибетскими лекарствами. Принимает в Москве до 13 августа включительно.

Тел +79032727501, ул. Чертановская,  39-2-47, метро Пражская.

----------


## Дмитрий Балашов

Нико
А Вы у него лечились ?

----------


## Нико

> Нико
> А Вы у него лечились ?


Я сама не лечилась, у меня нет острых ситуаций со здоровьем, но при мне он поднимал обездвиженных больных. Если что, к нему пойду, он грамотный. Это НЕ реклама, и я с этого ничего не имею.)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> Я сама не лечилась, у меня нет острых ситуаций со здоровьем, но при мне он поднимал обездвиженных больных. Если что, к нему пойду, он грамотный. Это НЕ реклама, и я с этого ничего не имею.)


Обездвиженных чем? ИРТ не очень характерна для ТТМ. А лекарства какие? Можно ответить на тибетском.

----------


## Нико

> Обездвиженных чем? ИРТ не очень характерна для ТТМ. А лекарства какие? Можно ответить на тибетском.


Я не знаю, что такое ИРТ. Если хотите, можете врачу сами позвонить и задать ему вопросы на тибетском, хотя он и английским владеет.

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

ИРТ - иглорефлексотерапия. Так что такое обездвиженность? После литра, человек обездвижен. Проснулся и опять шевелится. Что их поднимать? Вот такие нелепые доводы и подрывают авторитет м. б. и хорошего доктора.

----------


## Нико

> ИРТ - иглорефлексотерапия. Так что такое обездвиженность? После литра, человек обездвижен. Проснулся и опять шевелится. Что их поднимать? Вот такие нелепые доводы и подрывают авторитет м. б. и хорошего доктора.


Да что вы говорите. Этот врач лечил больных с одной и той же болезнью. Я не помню, как она называется, но она неизлечима в мире. Это когда постепенно отнимаются ноги, руки, потом становится невозможно глотать. Я таких людей много знаю, довелось увидеть. И одну девушку он точно поднял с инвалидной коляски. Вы там спокойнее, Вадим, реагируйте на хороших тибетских врачей.

----------

Тензин Таши (07.08.2014)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Реагирую спокойно, просто не нужно собирать всякую чушь. По отрывочный Вашей болтовне, думаю, что речь идет о полинейропатии Гайе-Вернике. Очень редкое заболевание, лечил. Правда, злые языки говорят, что само проходит не смотря на лечение! Было осложнение после бесплатной вакцинации от гриппа.
Я же не цитирую, если не знаю точно наизусть Канонический текст, чтоб его не извращать или не быть смешным.

----------


## Нико

> Реагирую спокойно, просто не нужно собирать всякую чушь. По отрывочный Вашей болтовне, думаю, что речь идет о полинейропатии Гайе-Вернике. Очень редкое заболевание, лечил. Правда, злые языки говорят, что само проходит не смотря на лечение! Было осложнение после бесплатной вакцинации от гриппа.
> Я же не цитирую, если не знаю точно наизусть Канонический текст, чтоб его не извращать или не быть смешным.


Я не знаю, что вы называете "отрывочной болтовней". Одна моя подруга назвала свою болезнь "нейродвигательным синдромом" или типа того. Это когда ещё могла левой рукой писать в компе. В Дхарамсале я одно время занималась как переводчик и помощник ещё людьми пятью-шестью с разными стадиями этой же болезни. Это само пройти не может, и в Каноне подобное не описано, хотя и есть вполне кармическое объяснение этой болезни.

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> Я таких людей много знаю, довелось увидеть.


 В странном месте Вы живете, где много таких больных. М. б. санаторий для их реабилитации?

----------


## Нико

> В странном месте Вы живете, где много таких больных. М. б. санаторий для их реабилитации?


Они едут к врачам в Дхарамсалу. Как и люди из Индии отовсюду к ним едут. Если хотите, назову имена самых известных врачей в Дхарамсале. Вы как вчера родились)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Болезни белых каналов м. б. острые и хронические. Видимо, в Вашем сообщении, идет речь о рассеянном склерозе, который поражает молодых женщин. Раз Вы переводите, будьте более внимательной и точной, чтоб профессионалу не казалось чушью. Я родился не вчера, поэтому много знаю. В Каноне всё есть! На то он и Канон! Не плохо процитировать западный диагноз на латыни.

----------


## Нико

> Болезни белых каналов м. б. острые и хронические. Видимо, в Вашем сообщении, идет речь о рассеянном склерозе, который поражает молодых женщин. Раз Вы переводите, будьте более внимательной и точной, чтоб профессионалу не казалось чушью. Я родился не вчера, поэтому много знаю. В Каноне всё есть! На то он и Канон!


Вы знаете, я не врач, но эта болезнь точно не рассеянный склероз. В основном видела заболевших мужчин в возрасте от 28 до 45. Позвоните д-ру Намгьялу, и он вам всё объяснит. Если вы профессионал, как говорите.

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Вот, пожалуйста, Канонический текст. Давайте переведем. 
༄༅། །བདུད་རྩི་སྙིང་པོ་ཡན་ལག་བརྒྱད་པ་གསང་པ་མན་ངག་གི་རྒྱུད་ལས་རྩ་བའི་རྒྱུད་ཅེས་བྱ་བ་བཞུགས་སོ། །  ༄༅། །རྒྱ་གར་སྐད་དུ། ཨ་མྲི་ཏ་ཧྲི་ད་ཡ་ཨངྒ་ཨཥྚ་གུ་ཧྱ་ཨུ་བ་དེ་ཤ་ཏནྟྲ་ནཱ་མ། བོད་སྐད་དུ། 
http://jigmey.yolasite.com/buddhsm.php

----------


## Нико

> Вот, пожалуйста, Канонический текст. Давайте переведем. 
> ༄༅། །བདུད་རྩི་སྙིང་པོ་ཡན་ལག་བརྒྱད་པ་གསང་པ་མན་ངག་གི་རྒྱུད་ལས་རྩ་བའི་རྒྱུད་ཅེས་བྱ་བ་བཞུགས་སོ། །  ༄༅། །རྒྱ་གར་སྐད་དུ། ཨ་མྲི་ཏ་ཧྲི་ད་ཡ་ཨངྒ་ཨཥྚ་གུ་ཧྱ་ཨུ་བ་དེ་ཤ་ཏནྟྲ་ནཱ་མ། བོད་སྐད་དུ། 
> http://jigmey.yolasite.com/buddhsm.php


Вот и переведите, а я посмотрю.

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Сейчас у меня несколько другие планы, но то, что касается лечения лекарствами, м. б. и переведу.

----------


## Нико

> Сейчас у меня несколько другие планы, но то, что касается лечения лекарствами, м. б. и переведу.


Ну вот и договорились. Я не врач, общайтесь с врачами, благо возможность есть!

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> Ну вот и договорились. Я не врач, общайтесь с врачами, благо возможность есть!


Нет, не договорились! Такая бездумная реклама вредит Тибетской Медицине! "Обездвиженный больной"...
Советуйтесь, прежде чем такое писать.

----------


## Нико

> Нет, не договорились! Такая бездумная реклама вредит Тибетской Медицине! "Обездвиженный больной"...
> Советуйтесь, прежде чем такое писать.


Это не реклама, а помощь кому-то со схожей проблемой. Не лезьте не в свои дела.

----------


## Нико

Тема закрыта.

----------

Вадим Асадулин (07.08.2014)

----------

